# Duvija: 7000 deposiciones



## Lurrezko

Damas y caballeros,

Nuestra entrañable Duvija, La Guardiana del Espectrograma, ha alcanzado hoy sus 7000 opiniones fundadas en WR. Quisiéramos que fuera más locuaz y decidida, más directa y deslenguada, pero ella es así: comedida, prudente y ensimismada. En fin, la queremos igual...

Un beso fuerte y felicidades


----------



## Colchonero

Demasiado tímida para este Foro, sí; pero ciertamente uno se encariña con ella. Un besazo, querida chiflada.


----------



## Agró

_We love her just the way she is..._

Doobi, doobi doo...


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> _We love her just the way she is..._



Oh, yesss!! 
I do, too.

7000 great goals, indeed.


----------



## Calambur

Me veo en un aprieto: desconozco las más elementales reglas de urbanidad, y tratándose de una señorita tan... como es ella, temo que se me enoje y me dé con el palote.

Felicitaciones, Miss.


----------



## Colchonero

Se dice que es de las que toman el té con el meñique enhiesto...


----------



## Lurrezko

Y el mate con ruda. Es muy melindrosa y pizpireta, sí.


----------



## Colchonero

Una señorita como las de Chejov, llena de tules y gasas. 

¡¡Duvi, guapa!!


----------



## Lurrezko

Oiga, oiga, que esto es un foro académico.


----------



## Colchonero

Perdón, me puede mi natural fogoso. Cualquiera diría que vengo del Zoloejpañó y olé.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Una señorita como las de Chejov, llena de tules y gasas.
> 
> ¡¡Duvi, guapa!!



No nos olvidemos de sus volantes, ni de su peculiar forma de sujetarse la parte superior del biquini, ni de sus partes de f_erro..._

¡Es única!  ¡7.000 hurras por Duvi!


----------



## Vampiro

Alguna parte de inoxidable tenía también...
Felicitaciones y felicidades, todo junto por tus 7000 post puntazos.
Un abrazo, Eduviges.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Del boliche El Resorte todos te mandamos cariños, a ti y a todos los... ¿cómo es el gentilicio de los de Chicago? Chicanos , seguro que no. Chi, chi, chicaganos, qué feo, creo que tampoco. Bueno, seguro que alguien me va a desasnar.


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Del boliche El Resorte todos te mandamos cariños,...


Críptico.
La Duvija es una personaja de Juceca.


----------



## Peón

Desconcierto de los nuevos, disfrute de los viejos, terror de los solemnes y académicos. ¿Qué sería de nosotros sin la duvi?

A la yorugua más mansa, timorata y abúlica del foro:¡felices 7000 deposiciones!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> Críptico.
> La Duvija es una personaja de Juceca.


!Ajá! Ahora se nos va a llenar de forasteros el boliche, a la que te dije se le va a alborotar el avispero y el Tape se va a poner como loco, de puro celoso, nomás. Contados por Luisito en la radio eran impagables.


----------



## Vampiro

"Lo que pasa es que usté no tiene un criterio..."
Criptico, ya sé.
_


----------



## Peón

Si habrán pasao cosas en ese boliche de mala muerte...Entre todos no sumaban uno, mire....
La *Duvija?*, mejor ni hablar. Implacable como ella sola....

Un día, cuando la lluvia arreciaba en la pampa infinita y esa tapera era el único refugio de esos malandras, recuerdo: "_Una  lágrima sin dueño rodó por el mostrador hasta detenerse en una mancha de  vino. La Duvija la vio, pero no hizo nada por detenerla.
La lágrima  se tiñó de viejo vino hasta el violeta pálido, pero pronto la mancha la  chupó y fueron una sola cosa, una más de las antiguas formas del olvido.  La Duvija apenas si murmuró: 'Lágrima que no has de beber, déjala  correr'_".


----------



## Colchonero

No se me pongan sentimentales, por favor.


----------



## Peón

Colchonero said:


> No se me pongan sentimentales, por favor.



Para nada,* Colcho.* Los momentos de congoja eran pocos en ese piringundín, y menos aún con la* Duvija,* que no es mujer de andar arrastrando penas. 

En los bailes era famosa. Recuerdo uno en que  "_La Duvija cayó vestida de pollera campanuda que le arrastraba y le sobraba por todos lados, como puchero en fuente chica.
- El que se desborda es el repollo. 
-  Satamente. Y la Duvija se había echado un perfume, que en cuantito  entró al baile se desmayaron tres viejitos criollos pero sensibles y  hubo que abrir las ventanas. Pa' la madrugada, el tape Olmedo la sacó a  bailar, y aquella pollera se desplegó, y en las vueltas llegó a levantar  tanto viento, que justo a Placentero lo agarró mal parado y allá salió  el pobrecito volando por una ventana. Hubo gente que le retiró el saludo  porque esas no eran maneras de retirarse. Después, el tape Olmedo  comentaba: - La verdá que era tan flaco, que nunca hubo mucho pa saludar._"


----------



## Vampiro

Jajajajaaaa!!!!
You've made my day, buddy.
_


----------



## Colchonero

Y a todo esto, la homenajeada ni caso. Propongo que le abramos otro hilo de descelebración; en nuestra línea descelebrada habitual, ya saben ustedes.


----------



## Peón

'Tará enojada por algo. ¿Algún parroquiano de este boliche se peleó con ella últimamente?


----------



## Colchonero

Bajen las manos, por favor.


----------



## Vampiro

Aprovecho de meter un offtopicazo:


Otra noche el hombre cayó por El Resorte a comprar fóforo, y como el boliche no tenía fóforo pa la venta, la Duvija le preguntó:
-¿Y la mujer, don Caralisa, que no se ha visto?
-Allá está, en las casas, como siempre, ¿por…?
-Decía nomás.
-La mujer es pa estar en las casas y sanseacabó.
-Yo que usté, y desculpe, de tanto en tanto la sacaba a ventilar un poco, tanto como pa que no se le enllene de musgo y bichito e la humedá.

Caralisa Brete medio se ofendió, y dijo que él sabía muy bien manejar mujeres y que la mujer no era pa andar bolicheando y que encerrada se iba a conservar mejor porque a veces los aires vienen dañinos, dijo.

El pardo Santiago, mientras bajaba medio vasito de tinto, comentó como pa entrecasa:
-Se la van a robar por abombau.

_


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón said:


> 'Tará enojada por algo. ¿Algún parroquiano de este boliche se peleó con ella últimamente?



Ya venía, pero tuvo un apretón. Nunca fue muy formal, ya que hablamos. Por ir descelebrando, digo.


----------



## Canela Mad

Querida Duvi:

¿Cómo definirte? _Criteriosa_, fina y reflexiva. Se me quedan cortas las palabras, copiaría definiciones enteras del DRAE pero no atraparían esa magia tuya tan personal.

Sietemil besos,
S.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero si ya estábamos descelebrando, mujer. Hala, cada mochuelo a su olivo.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Damas y caballeros,
> 
> Nuestra entrañable Duvija, La Guardiana del Espectrograma, ha alcanzado hoy sus 7000 opiniones fundadas en WR. Quisiéramos que fuera más locuaz y decidida, más directa y deslenguada, pero ella es así: comedida, prudente y ensimismada. En fin, la queremos igual...
> 
> Un beso fuerte y felicidades



Pahhhhhhhhhhhhh, gracias por avisar! pero sí, estoy algo temerosa ahora. Llegué a los 7.000 y no pude alcanzar a Blasita en los 8, o 9, o 10.000, yo qué se? que tiene... El pudor me lo impidió.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Del boliche El Resorte todos te mandamos cariños, a ti y a todos los... ¿cómo es el gentilicio de los de Chicago? Chicanos , seguro que no. Chi, chi, chicaganos, qué feo, creo que tampoco. Bueno, seguro que alguien me va a desasnar.



Para desasnar estoy. Chicaguense, me temo que 'chicaguense'. Pero yo, nunca, eso sí que no...


----------



## duvija

7.000? qué atorranta! creo que tendría que laburar un poquito más.

Por cierto, la Duvija, creo, es el personaje peor armado de Juceca. No le dio una personalidad definida, pero tal vez sí.
La historia es que Juceca era un mal escritor. Tan malo, que en uno de mis selectos grupos de hijos de puta, cada vez que alguien quería decir que un escritor era pésimo, decíamos 'parece Juceca'. Y de repente, el loco se destapa con Don Verídico, el Boliche el Resorte y la sarta de personajes impagables. Nos tuvimos que meter las críticas en el culo, claro...

Y hablando de culos...


----------



## duvija

Hey, hey! eso de descelebrar, no existe. Sería como desdiarreizar, y eso, una vez que sale, no hay caso... ¿Les conté de la vez que ...?


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> Pahhhhhhhhhhhhh, gracias por avisar! pero sí, estoy algo temerosa ahora. Llegué a los 7.000 y no pude alcanzar a Blasita en los 8, o 9, o 10.000, yo qué se? que tiene... El pudor me lo impidió.



¿Alguien mencionó a Blasita ...? 

¿Temerosa túúúú....? Ay, madre, que me he equivocaooo de hilo.

¡Ah, no!, que parece que estoy donde debo (por una vez ...).

En fin, después de tantos despropósitos, dubitaciones, deposiciones y demás, quería felicitar a mi Duvi (porque a pesar de los pesares, y aunque te pese, sabes que te respeto cantidad y que siempre serás 'mi Duvi').

Un abrazo. No cambies, baby.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Hey, hey! eso de descelebrar, no existe. Sería como desdiarreizar, y eso, una vez que sale, no hay caso...



Vaya, hombre, yo que ya estaba barriendo el hilo. Pues nada, ahí va otra ronda.


----------



## Colchonero

Eso, eso, otra ronda.


----------



## cbrena

blasita said:


> En fin, después de tantos despropósitos, dubitaciones, deposiciones y demás, quería felicitar a *mi Duvi* (porque a pesar de los pesares, y aunque te pese, sabes que te respeto cantidad y que siempre serás* 'mi Duvi'*).


Oiga, oiga, momentito. Que Duvi es de todos: sus 7000 deposiciones, con sus esfuerzos previos, no nos los roban así como así. No valen ni respetos ni pesares, aquí no hay trato.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Eso, eso, otra ronda.




Juaaaaaaaaaa, el de 'rumiante' me descolocó. Y como pronto voy a andar por España, supongo que ése es el que tendré que comprar...


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> Oiga, oiga, momentito. Que Duvi es de todos: sus 7000 deposiciones, con sus esfuerzos previos, no nos los roban así como así. No valen ni respetos ni pesares, aquí no hay trato.



Es que yo deposito, les guste o no.


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> Juaaaaaaaaaa, el de 'rumiante' me descolocó. Y como pronto voy a andar por España, supongo que ése es el que tendré que comprar...



La que nos espera...


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo emigro.


----------



## Colchonero

Como decía Dick Turpin: ¡Huyamos por la claraboya!


----------



## cbrena

Calambur said:


> Me veo en un aprieto: desconozco las más elementales reglas de urbanidad, y tratándose de una señorita tan... como es ella, temo que se me enoje y me dé con el palote.
> 
> Felicitaciones, Miss.


Mujer, pero si has venido a la fiesta con un radiante vestido verde lorquiano.  Se te ve perfecta.


----------



## blasita

cbrena said:


> Oiga, oiga, momentito. Que Duvi es de todos: sus 7000 deposiciones, con sus esfuerzos previos, no nos los roban así como así. No valen ni respetos ni pesares, aquí no hay trato.



Pero bueno, ¿estamos celosillos?  Un saludito.



duvija said:


> Y como pronto voy a andar por España



 Es una broma, ¿no?


----------



## Colchonero

blasita said:


> Es una broma, ¿no?



No, no es una broma. Acojona, ¿verdad?


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Como decía Dick Turpin: ¡Huyamos por la claraboya!




Por la claraboya, ¡nunca! de chica yo vivía en una casa con dos enormes patios de claraboya. Desde la azotea, lucían preciosas. Solamente un filito de ladrillos separaba una claraboya de la otra. Tentador, ¿no? bueno, que me metí con los pies a lo egipcio, por ese filito. Iba por la mitad cuando sentí que perdía el equilibrio, y ahí mismo me ... No, no recomiendo claraboyas. Para nada.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> No, no es una broma. Acojona, ¿verdad?



El primer día que lo supe no pegué ojo.


----------



## blasita

Colchonero said:


> No, no es una broma. Acojona, ¿verdad?



Poz un poquito sí, pa' qué mentirte ...


----------



## duvija

Semana Santa (llamada 'semana de Turismo en Uruguay), boda cerca de San Sebastián. Todo el mundo dice lo mismo acerca del país vasco: ¡¡¡Ahhhh, la comida!!! ¿Es lo único que hay?


----------



## Colchonero

No, también hay gente que levanta piedras. Las carreteras son preciosas, te encantarán: curvas y más curvas.


----------



## duvija

Merda, cómo se pegan fotos que no tienen URL? una vez lo hice, pero no hay caso. Era algo de apretar PrtScr junto con Shift, pegarlo no sé dónde, y desde ahí al mensaje. Pero no me sale ni por casualidad.


----------



## Colchonero

Con esto. Pero la pantalla queda hecha un asco.


----------



## Peón

Mi Dios.... espero que el teclado de la computadora sobreviva.....


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Semana Santa (llamada 'semana de Turismo en Uruguay), boda cerca de San Sebastián. Todo el mundo dice lo mismo acerca del país vasco: ¡¡¡Ahhhh, la comida!!! ¿Es lo único que hay?



Con suerte también podrás encontrar vascos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y vascas.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Y vascas.




¿Rusmiantes?


----------



## cbrena

En la ventana de responder a un mensaje. En la parte superior hay el dibujo de una imagen (derecha de la opción para las URL) seleccionas modo básico, después seleccionar imagen y después agregar mensaje.

DIME SI BORRO EL MENSAJE. SI NO ME RESPONDES LO BORRO EN UNOS MINUTOS.


----------



## Colchonero

Este mensaje se autodestruirá en cinco segundos...


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué vida la de las jubiladas rentistas, cambiando de tema. Depositando torrencialmente en WR, de paseo por Uruguay, a Europa en primera clase para asistir a fastos donostiarras, arriba y abajo sin reparar en gastos. Quién pudiera, chico.


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> View attachment 9621
> 
> En la ventana de responder a un mensaje. En la parte superior hay el dibujo de una imagen (derecha de la opción para las URL) seleccionas modo básico, después seleccionar imagen y después agregar mensaje.
> 
> DIME SI BORRO EL MENSAJE. SI NO ME RESPONDES LO BORRO EN UNOS MINUTOS.



?????????????????? A la derecha del URL? modo básico? seleccionar imagen? cuál imagen? agregar mensaje dónde????
La foto está decente... raro en mí. Siempre salgo comiendo limones.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> La foto está decente... raro en mí. Siempre salgo comiendo limones.



Y te casaste con El Rey León.


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> ?????????????????? A la derecha del URL? modo básico? seleccionar imagen? cuál imagen? agregar mensaje dónde????
> La foto está decente... raro en mí. Siempre salgo comiendo limones.




Ay mi Dios....


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Ay mi Dios....




Pucha. Estaba tratando de mandar foto de mis locas vacaciones en Uruguay, pero no logro pegarla...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

duvija said:


> Pucha. Estaba tratando de mandar foto de mis locas vacaciones en Uruguay, pero no logro pegarla...



Felicidades.
Pero con _pucha_, para México, mejor no.
Se toma a mal. Regionalismos, ya sabes.
Esperamos fotos sin pucha.


----------



## duvija

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Felicidades.
> Pero con _pucha_, para México, mejor no.
> Se toma a mal. Regionalismos, ya sabes.
> Esperamos fotos sin pucha.



Aquí va foto de mis locas vacaciones en Uruguay.


----------



## duvija

duvija said:


> Aquí va foto de mis locas vacaciones en Uruguay.
> 
> View attachment 9622




Algo es algo. No pude poner un link, pero al menos mi foto en Punta del Este, salió...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ex-ce-len-te.
Te la pasaste bomba.


----------



## duvija

Y para los que hablan mal de mí, ésta es mi foto verdadera.


----------



## RIU

¡Carajo, Duvi! 7000 desbarres no son moco de pavo; felicidades jovencilla. Oye, ¿por un casual no estarás en el thanks but not... y aquí pasamos de todo? Mira, tendría su qué.

Lo hablé con Vero y me dijo que encantada te hace una entrevista. Es muy mona, ella, ya verás. No Lurr, contigo aun no se atreve; es una palomina de la vida todavía, entiéndelo.


----------



## cbrena

RIU said:


> ¡Carajo, Duvi! 7000 desbarres no son moco de pavo; felicidades jovencilla. Oye, ¿por un casual no estarás en el thanks but not... y aquí pasamos de todo? Mira, tendría su qué.


No le des ideas que, por apuntarse, la Duvi se apunta a un bombardeo. Claro, que a ver quién es el guapo que le explica cómo se encuentra esa lista. De momento está entusiasmada mandándonos fotos. 

Además, yo llegué aquí demasiado pronto y todavía no había cerveza. Ahora que no se descelebre la celebración descerebelada. ¡Hic, hic, hic!


----------



## swift

¡¡Duviiiiiiiiii!!

¿Qué? ¿Creías que te iba a decir algo más? Pues no.


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> Aquí va foto de mis locas vacaciones en Uruguay.
> 
> View attachment 9622


Woooooooooooow! ¡Ofrézcome!



Y fuera de broma, qué bonito es que sigás acompañándonos y haciéndonos pasar tan buenos ratos leyéndote. Por favor, contanos más.

Felices 70--, Duvijita.


----------



## cbrena

swift said:


> ¡¡Duviiiiiiiiii!!
> 
> ¿Qué? ¿Creías que te iba a decir algo más? Pues no.


Vaya, ya llegó al foro de Celebraciones el Enano Mudito que borraron en el SE. 

Swift, ya que no aportas palabras... ¿traes, al menos, algo para beber?


----------



## swift

Les traigo unas frutas flameadas y una botellita de Porto.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Me encanta tu elección para la sobremesa (el porto es un detalle brillante), pero no pretenderás empezar por el postre ¿no? Yo me anoto con esto como plato principal, costillitas de cordero a las brasas. Si alguno es herbívoro, vegano o como le llamen, no hay problema. Yo me ofrezco para comer su parte.


----------



## swift

Che, Adolfo, Calambur te va a agarrar a palos.

En cuanto a comenzar por el postre, ¿por qué no? Jeffrey Kottler, en su libro _Private moments, secret selves_, mencionaba el romper con las reglas de la etiqueta como una actividad placentera en la soledad e incluía precisamente el empezar por el postre y acabar por el plato principal.


----------



## cbrena

Me voy con el postre a mi siesta. Una actividad placentera en la soledad...Luego vuelvo.


----------



## swift

Yo me leí el libro como a los 15 años y mi parte favorita fue cuando propuso ir a coger comida del refri a hurtadillas. 

Y en cuanto a la siesta, bien pueda, como dicen en Colombia. Siga, m'hija.


----------



## swift

¡Santo Dios! ¿Qué es esa pintura, Cbrena?


----------



## cbrena

¿Prefieres esta siesta? No quería ser tan realista.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿La estimada Calambur es herbívora es vegetariana? Bueno, que no mire la foto, entonces, y me sepa disculpar por mis bajos instintos atávicos. Y bueno, creo que tu amigo Jeffrey Kottler no va a tener mucho éxito con la idea. Es que debe de haber algo fisiológico que hace que lo dulce vaya al final. Que una cosa es terminar de comer con el gustito de tus frutas flameadas y al porto en la boca, y otra con gusto a cebolla y cordero a las brasas. Y cbrena, en tu placentera siesta no te vayas a dar vuelta en la cama, que vas a terminar haciendo puré de fruta. Yo después no cambio las sábanas.


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> Les traigo unas frutas flameadas y una botellita de Porto.



¡Qué vegano que estás *Swift*! Esas frutitas y el vinito dulce son herejías en estas tierras.

Hay que comer como Dios manda: el chancho de *Adolfo* o un buen lomo sangrante de novillito.... 



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Me encanta tu elección para la sobremesa (el porto es un detalle brillante), pero no pretenderás empezar por el postre ¿no? Yo me anoto con esto como plato principal, costillitas de cordero a las brasas. Si alguno es herbívoro, vegano o como le llamen, no hay problema. Yo me ofrezco para comer su parte.



Eso sí, acepto las frutas de *cbrena.*



cbrena said:


> Me voy con el postre a mi siesta. Una actividad placentera en la soledad...Luego vuelvo.


----------



## swift

cbrena said:


> ¿Prefieres esta siesta? No quería ser tan realista.


No sabía que las búhas comían sandía.

Adolfo, me vas a explicar lo de cambiar las sábanas. Qué de revelaciones en este foro, madre mía.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo me apunto al Menú Afogutu, qué duda cabe, sólo como cosas que un día caminaron. Si alguien va con prisa y se tiene que ir, aquí le preparamos un Kit de Asado marca ACME...


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> Yo me apunto al Menú Afogutu, qué duda cabe, sólo como cosas que un día caminaron. Si alguien va con prisa y se tiene que ir, aquí le preparamos un Kit de Asado marca ACME...View attachment 9624



Las butifarras son mías...


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Egoísta!


----------



## Peón

Y a todo esto...¿la dueña del santo dónde anda?


----------



## swift

En el convento.


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> En el convento.



Estará con sus amigas, las monjas bañistas de la foto....


----------



## Lurrezko

Está preparando su Tour Español, creo. Aquí estamos aterrorizados, os podéis imaginar.


----------



## swift

¡Ah! Se me olvidaba comentar, sobre lo de mi veganeidad, que no hay tal. Soy bien carnívoro y especialmente aficionado a los cortes argentinos. Hace como dos años fui invitado de honor -y qué honor- en un asado argentino que ayúdenme a contarles. El vacío, Dios mío.

Unos meses antes, un viernes, quise salir a cenar a un restaurante con un amigo. Él me dijo que no podía ir pero igual seguí con mi plan. La comida estuvo deliciosa y la sugerencia del mesero, el postre, fue realmente un regalo al paladar (las frutas flameadas y el Porto).


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Está preparando su Tour Español, creo. Aquí estamos aterrorizados, os podéis imaginar.



Últimas noticias: el gobierno ha suspendido los visados para todos los uruguayos procedentes de Chicago. Mariano Rajoy, ese hombre providencial y gangoso, ha declarado: "Zólo noz faltaba ezo".


----------



## Peón

Colchonero said:


> Últimas noticias: el gobierno ha suspendido los visados para todos los uruguayos procedentes de Chicago. Mariano Rajoy, ese hombre providencial y gangoso, ha declarado: "Zólo noz faltaba ezo".



Es que la Divina Providencia siempre está con los españoles. ( Si no, vean el último mundial).


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> ¿Prefieres esta siesta? No quería ser tan realista.



Ta que te parió. Otra vez poniendo fotos mías sin permiso...


----------



## duvija

La gentil homenajeada se fue al gimnasio, que estos rollos no se mantienen así nomás... "Cuerpo'e diosa", me dicen. Y aunque atea, creo en eso.


----------



## utrerana

¡Por Dios! ¡Cuántos! Ya sólo te queda plantar el arbol y tener hijos ( si es que no los tienes ya), escribir un libro no hija, que haber contribuido a la causa con 7000 deposiciones es como escribir un libro y de los gordos sin dibujitos. Y yo fíjate, la pollina de la minipandi...¡ qué vergüenza chiquilla! Eso sí, ya tecleo con dos dedos ¿eh?..
Felicidades !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
( voy a ver si hago una mijita de trapalería y compro respuestas baratitas para llegar a los mil aunque sea)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

cbrena said:


> ¿Prefieres esta siesta? No quería ser tan realista.


Va a convenir que te pongas un mantoncito sobre los hombros, no vaya a ser cosa que te destemples, que vosotros recién estáis entrando en primavera (qué los parió, aprendí a conjugar el vosotros, no sé si lo habréis notado). A partir de cierta edad no hay que dar facilidades, mija.
Y swift, ¿qué parte de cambiar las sábanas es que te ofrece dificultades, mijo? ¿La de sábanas o la de cambiar?


----------



## swift

La parte de que se las cambiés a Cbrena.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Es que yo en mis ratos de ocio trabajo de mucamo. La vida es dura, estimado.


			
				Peón said:
			
		

> el chancho de *Adolfo*


Se trata de un cordero de dios, estimado. Pero le damos a lo que venga. Como dice Lurrezko, a todo lo que haya caminado se le hinca el diente. _Todo bicho que camina va parar al asador _«sic»_._ Sí, de don José Hernández.


----------



## cbrena

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Va a convenir que te pongas un mantoncito sobre los hombros, no vaya a ser cosa que te destemples, *que vosotros recién estáis* entrando en primavera (qué los parió, aprendí a conjugar el vosotros, no sé si lo habréis notado).


Me había pasado desapercibido, será por ese *recién. *Voy progresando, el voseo me suena ya de lo más natural. Y cualquier día de estos lo mismo dejo de ser leísta.



duvija said:


> Ta que te parió. Otra vez poniendo fotos mías sin permiso...



 Perdón, pensé que era mía.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Se trata de un cordero de dios, estimado. Pero le damos a lo que venga. Como dice Lurrezko, a todo lo que haya caminado se le hinca el diente. _Todo bicho que camina va parar al asador _«sic»_._ Sí, de don José Hernández.



Y a todo lo que haya volado, nadado y aun reptado, amigo Adolfo. A todo lo que haya disfrutado de locomoción autónoma, podríamos decir. Hilando fino, podríamos llegar al umbral de la inmovilidad, pero siempre discriminando, eso sí, a la deliciosa ostra, indolente y lasciva, de la vulgar coliflor, adusta, insípida y carente de interés.


----------



## swift

Todavía tenés que pasar el examen final, Cbrena.


----------



## cbrena

swift said:


> Todavía tenés que pasar el examen final, Cbrena.



Lo dejo para más tarde, que parece difícil. Por cierto, me ha recordado que esta noche tenemos un apagón de 4 horas en mi bloque, y que he quedado para cenar en media hora.
 Ese cordero me está dando un hambre, uuuummmm, así según me he despertado de mi siesta...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lurrezko said:


> A todo lo que haya disfrutado de locomoción autónoma


 Buena definición. He llegado a comer hormigas culonas, estimado, hasta eso hemos llegado. En Colombia. Me las presentaron como un pasabocas, al decir de los colombianos. Solo luego de haber deglutido unas cuantas me contaron lo que era. Y como si tal, seguí comiendo, así que en mi tienda no le hacemos asco a nada. Menos en estas épocas de carestía, si las hay.


----------



## albertovidal

¡MIS MÁS GRANDES FELICITACIONES POR TUS 7 000 JUGOSOS APORTES!

¡A tu salud!

Alberto


----------



## swift

Todavía me parece muy gracioso 'el chancho de Adolfo'. 

En Costa Rica dicen que _de lagartija p'arriba todo es cacería_. La expresión la usan particularmente los varones heterosexuales con referencia a las conquistas sexuales.


----------



## swift

albertovidal said:


> ¡MIS MÁS GRANDES FELICITACIONES POR TUS 7 000 JUGOSOS APORTES!
> 
> ¡A tu salud!
> 
> Alberto


¡Eso, el _on-topic_, sí señor! 

Parece que en esta ocasión se te adelantaron, Alberto. Ya casi te íbamos a poner la cachucha de congratulador oficial.


----------



## albertovidal

swift said:


> ¡Eso, el _on-topic_, sí señor!
> 
> Parece que en esta ocasión se te adelantaron, Alberto. Ya casi te íbamos a poner la cachucha de congratulador oficial.



¡Sí señor!. Todavía me estoy mordiendo los nudillos porque alguien se me adelantó a este homenaje.
Bueno, también era hora de que alguno tomara mi posta, ¿no?
Un abrazo y un gran saludo a todos estos foreros dicharacheros

PD: lo de "cachucha" me acabo de enterar qué es, porque aquí significa "cun.t"


----------



## Lurrezko

Fue un pronto, Alberto, no me pude contener...


----------



## albertovidal

Lurrezko said:


> Fue un pronto, Alberto, no me pude contener...



Está bien, pero ¡que no vuelva a ocurrir!
Un abrazo


----------



## swift

Hombre, Alberto, es que tampoco es para tanto. Has abierto más hilos congratulatorios que todos los participantes de este hilo juntos. Dale un poquito de descanso al _Celebrations_, que a este paso ya no vamos a saber cómo felicitar a la gente.


----------



## duvija

¿Están seguros que se comerían todo lo que vuela? (me pareció buenísimo...) 
Y aquí me ando, sin saber lo q'hago... ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué soy tan despistada? para llegar a casa, desde alguna autopista, me guío por los rascacielos. Pero los cruces de autopistas son mi muerte, y como de costumbre, ya salí jediendo pa' Indiana, carancho! Y llueve a cántaros. (Mi hijita, que no heredó mi particular habilidad, una vez tuvo diarrea y llamó a la abuela en Uruguay, gritando: ¡Abuela Usana, estoy cagando a cántaros!)
Si acaso, la abuela se llamaba Susana, no gusana ni nada de eso.


----------



## utrerana

S te sirve de algo que yo cuando voy andando lo mismo me pego de bruces con balcones que tropiezo con otras personas y que no reconozco a los compis del gimnasio porque no llevan el chandal puesto...
Por cierto, ese que vuela es aceptable... en fin... ¡ronda de cervecitas que es viernes!


----------



## RIU

Jo, qué alta eres...


----------



## Colchonero

Una giganta, tú.


----------



## utrerana

¿Pero dónde veis las fotos?


----------



## RIU

¿En la pantalla?


----------



## utrerana

¡Claro! ¡Es que no he visto la foto de ninguno!


----------



## RIU

Yo no salía, así que no me busques.


----------



## utrerana

Pero vamos a ver, si quiero ver vuestras fotos cómo lo hago, ustedes hablais como si la hubierais visto. ¡Esto es pa nota!


----------



## RIU

Pincha en la palabrita en azul y que además está subrayada, y ¡zascas! aparce la imagen.


----------



## Colchonero

Estás vigilada, nena. Lo sabemos todo de ti.


----------



## utrerana

¿de mí? ¡Si yo no tengo nada de nada! ni tuenti ni twitter ni facebookc ( o como se escriba, hijo lo mio es el francés y con mucho trabajito), ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh  tengo msn! ¿cómo os conoceis todos?


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, el francés une mucho.


----------



## utrerana

Sí sobre todo a las 4:15 de la tarde en Sevilla con "¡la caló!" A esas horas ¡no tienes ganas ni de morirte!


----------



## Colchonero

Qué dices, mujer, una cervecita y unas tortillitas de camarones y a vivir.


----------



## utrerana

¡Jajajajajajaajajajaja! Acabo de pillarloooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! digo lo de que une el francés! j¡ajajajajajaaja! estoy espesita.


----------



## Colchonero

Hombre, es que unir, lo que se dice unir, une.


----------



## Lurrezko

Esto acabará como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## RIU

Carajo, Utre, flipaba ya con tus comentarios. ¿Pero es que no conoces aún al impresentable este del Nalgaman? Nene, por cierto, traete unas birras al sofá, ya que te levantas.


----------



## utrerana

¡Madre mía! si yo te contase... una vez enfadada pregunté eso de ¿ qué pasa con la lectora de francés? ¿por qué se ha ido? ¿ y ahora con quién practico yo francés oral?
La respuesta fue inmediata, me contestó eso de ¡pues conmigo! Primero te quedas diciendote ¿ por qué ha dicho eso? y luego caes... y yo me fui más colorada!


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Esto acabará como el rosario de la aurora.



El francés de Utre, el griego de Agró.... Esto es una Babel, el acabose, la confusión de lenguas.


----------



## Colchonero

De idiomas, quiero decir.


----------



## Agró

Colchonero said:


> ...el griego de Agró...


Pssstch..., clásico ¿eh? No jo***os... (o sí).


----------



## utrerana

No se si borrarme yo sola, cambiarme de nombre y de avatar o irme a Groenlandia ... ¡tierra trágame! Yo y mis cosas.


----------



## RIU

Ya. No lo habíamos pillado, gracias.


----------



## RIU

RIU said:


> Ya. No lo habíamos pillado, gracias.



Va por Nalgaman, no por ti, Utre. De todas formas, no te cortes, esto no sale de aquí. Fijo que te guardamos el secreto.


----------



## Lurrezko

Utre, podrás hacer como aquella chica que en un anuncio promocionaba una escuela de idiomas: "Yo, con el francés, me recorro toda Europa..."


----------



## Colchonero

Yo desde luego que lo guardaré. Sólo le he dado al _Me gusta_ del Facebook, ese que sale ahí arriba, para que lo conozcan tres o cuatrocientos millones de personas.


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> Pssstch..., clásico ¿eh? No jo***os... (o sí).



Clásico. Ya. ¿Sin acrobacias, quieres decir?


----------



## utrerana

Bueno, total, en fin, una es como es... mañana entro con el capirote de nazarena (nazarena vale ¿no? o tengo que decir nazareno- hembra, nazareno- estrogenado...¡ya empezamos con los lios!) para que no me conozca nadie.


----------



## RIU

Mítico donde los haya, ese anuncio, ciertamente.


----------



## Colchonero

utrerana said:


> Bueno, total, en fin, una es como es... mañana entro con el capirote de nazarena (nazarena vale ¿no? o tengo que decir nazareno- hembra, nazareno- estrogenado...¡ya empezamos con los lios!) para que no me conozca nadie.



Define _capirote_.


----------



## RIU

Cielos, ya apareció el laismo latente. ¿No nos libraremos nunca?


----------



## utrerana

A mi me echan sin haber llegado a los mil, ya vereis...


----------



## RIU

Colchonero said:


> Define _capirote_.



Con imágenes, porfa.


----------



## RIU

Tranquila, Duvi aún está aquí, eso es una garantía.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya están ustedes arruinando otro hilo, es que no conocen la mesura, hombre. Y en éste con la participación de un nazareno hembra, lo que hay que ver.


----------



## Colchonero

utrerana said:


> A mi me echan sin haber llegado a los mil, ya vereis...



¿Mil? ¿Tantos? Va a ser cierto que con el francés recorres Europa.


----------



## Agró

Colchonero said:


> Clásico. Ya. ¿Sin acrobacias, quieres decir?



Sin oxígeno, que lo otro es una mariconá.


----------



## utrerana

http://www.photaki.es/foto-nazareno-capirote-mano-semana-santa_189676.htm


----------



## swift

Eso si qué es un despiste. Podemos compartir los hilos del Celebrations, que viene a ser tan conocido como la marca de la rueca de la Bella Durmiente, y no podemos compartir los del Culture Café, que es donde acontecen todas las cosas. Tss.


----------



## utrerana

Yo me he aprendido este hilo y...¡me gusta! Aquí nadie te borra las burradas. Anda, ¡has vuelto al ojo!


----------



## Colchonero

utrerana said:


> http://www.photaki.es/foto-nazareno-capirote-mano-semana-santa_189676.htm



Ah, esto. Qué chasco. Me recuerda al chiste aquel de Eugenio:

_Vi un anuncio en el periódico: "Señora enseña el búlgaro". Fui y era un idioma, tú._


----------



## utrerana

¿Groenlandia pilla cerca?


----------



## Lurrezko

Llegando al Foro Nórdico, a la izquierda según se mira.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Llegando al Foro Nórdico, a la izquierda según se mira.



Al Forro Polar, pues.


----------



## utrerana

Una es formal  y de cole de monjas. Para mi que no interioricé bien la ideología  quizás debería haber tenido adaptación curricular y competencias especiales y no lo pusieron en práctica conmigo...quizás deberían haberme metido en  diversificación... no se... ¡Ah no! que yo estudié Bup y no la ESO! ... entonces debería ser más lista... ¡algo falla!


----------



## utrerana

¡EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH swift! que cuando yo nací ( que fuí una inflamación de ovarios de mi madre según el médico) dijo mi padre eso ¡ qué niña más fea! (verídico como la vida misma) menos mal que no me enterraron.


----------



## Lurrezko

utrerana said:


> Una es formal y de cole de monjas. Para mi que no interioricé bien la ideología quizás debería haber tenido adaptación curricular y competencias especiales y no lo pusieron en práctica conmigo...quizás deberían haberme metido en diversificación... no se... ¡Ah no! que yo estudié Bup y no la ESO! ... entonces debería ser más lista... ¡algo falla!



Bueno, mujer, algún manzana podrida sale siempre, es pura estadística


----------



## Colchonero

Y todas acaban en el barril del Zoloejpañó.


----------



## utrerana

¡Jajajajajajaaja! Mira que me estoy riendo, pero mejor estaría callaita. Me nombro el caso perdido de los foristas supremos del WR, soy la oveja negra.


----------



## RIU

Serás rubia, entonces.


----------



## utrerana

¡Po zi! lo zoy lo zoy


----------



## Colchonero

¿Natural o de bote?


----------



## RIU

Era de cajón.


----------



## RIU

¡Joder nene, eso no se pregunta!


----------



## Colchonero

Hombre, que hay confianza.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo soy un chico catalán moreno, aunque algo calvito. Serio y deportista. Soy Leo. Para amistad y lo que surja.


----------



## utrerana

Ná decidme la dire de fotos para que cotillee y luego cuelgo la mia .
Ahora un beso a todos que me retiro a los aposentos a descansar esta prodigiosa mente  de la que estoy dotada.
Un besazo  muy muy frande en español!!


----------



## RIU

Ya. Bueno, gente miviadormir que Vero ya estará poniendo unos morros que paqué. ¡Ah, sí! El chute de pastillas, que no se me olvide.


----------



## RIU

Lurr, tú mismo, ya ves lo que has conseguido.


----------



## Agró

Navarro, metro ochenta y dos, 80 kilos de fibra, culto y bromista. Géminis. Solo marranadas.


----------



## Colchonero

La ha asustado.


----------



## RIU

H&M, obviamente.


----------



## RIU

¿Quién es Leo?


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> Navarro, metro ochenta y dos, 80 kilos de fibra, culto y bromista. Géminis. Solo marranadas.



Especialista en griego.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Mucho gusto, Leo. ¿Te llamás León, Leonardo, Leónidas, Leopoldo, Leo Dan, Leo mucho, Leo en el baño? ¿Estás interesado en H o en M?



Hola, Swift. Soy Leo46. ¿Te gustan las películas de gladiadores?


----------



## RIU

Ahí hay cuero a manta, ¿no? Como en las saunas de tu barrio, vaya.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Hola, Swift. Soy Leo46. ¿Te gustan las películas de gladiadores?



Utre, la referencia a las pelis de gladiadores.... déjalo, es igual.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> @Leo46 Los romanos me cayeron bien hasta que se les ocurrió inventar el latín. ¿Te gusta la música de Jim Morrison?



Lo que más. Podríamos charlar, mándame un PM. ¿No serás leísta?


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, mudo, como el enanito.


----------



## swift

Gente, que este foro se está cayendo a pedazos. Nos van a prohibir la entrada de por vida.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y aquí ni siquiera tenemos el escudo humano de Ampurdán. En fin, dejemos el último post a Duvija, como colofón serio. Nos vemos en los 3000 de Colchonero.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Ahhhhhhhh, justo cuando estaba por mandar fotos mías, de las que publicaron en el almanaque. Bua, Uds. se lo pierden.


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Duvi. Llego tarde a tu fiesta, disculpa pero he ido bastante liada estos días.
No te cortes para poner tus fotos de almanaque, ya ves que los fiesteros son de natural moderado.
Besos


----------



## blasita

He de decir (ay, madre, que me parece que dije en un hilo que no se usaba casi ...) que me lo he pasado bomba leyendo a estos 'impresentables'. Menos mal que ha venido Romarsan a poner un poco de paz.


----------



## cbrena

swift said:


> Gente, que este foro se está cayendo a pedazos. Nos van a prohibir la entrada de por vida.


Siempre nos quedará la puerta de  atrás.
(Motivo: Las doce y la una y las dos y las tres... )



duvija said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, justo cuando estaba por mandar fotos mías, de las que publicaron en el almanaque. Bua, Uds. se lo pierden.


Siempre nos quedará la del sofá.



romarsan said:


> Felicidades Duvi. Llego tarde a tu fiesta, disculpa pero he ido bastante liada estos días.
> No te cortes para poner tus fotos de almanaque, ya ves que los fiesteros son de natural moderado.
> Besos


Siempre nos quedará París... _ (pura inercia de frase)_


----------



## Peterdg

¡Qué hilo!

Agota a una persona poder darte la enhorabuena por tus 7000 aportes pero, a pesar de estar hecho polvo, te lo digo con mucho cariño:
*¡¡¡ F E L I C I D A D E S !!!*​


----------



## albertovidal

Oye, duvija, ¡qué bien te ha hecho el gimnasio!


----------



## duvija

albertovidal said:


> Oye, duvija, ¡qué bien te ha hecho el gimnasio!View attachment 9628



Pues para algo una hace boxeo dos veces por semana...


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> Pues para algo una hace boxeo dos veces por semana...


Tú, con tu palo de amasar. ¡Pobre adversario!


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Tú, con tu palo de amasar. ¡Pobre adversario!



Adversari*A*! la fiera de mi vecina, que dentro de dos meses cumple 80 ...


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> Adversari*A*! la fiera de mi vecina, que dentro de dos meses cumple 80 ...


¡Perdón, perdón! Es que no lo sabía


----------



## RIU

blasita said:


> He de decir (ay, madre, que me parece que dije en un hilo que no se usaba casi ...) que me lo he pasado bomba leyendo a estos 'impresentables'. Menos mal que ha venido Romarsan a poner un poco de paz.



Pelota.



romarsan said:


> Felicidades Duvi. Llego tarde a tu fiesta, disculpa pero he ido bastante liada estos días.
> No te cortes para poner tus fotos de almanaque, ya ves que los fiesteros son de natural moderado.
> Besos



Hola reina, ¿no traes nada?



Peterdg said:


> ¡Qué hilo!
> 
> Agota a una persona poder darte la enhorabuena por tus 7000 aportes pero, a pesar de estar hecho polvo, te lo digo con mucho cariño:
> *¡¡¡ F E L I C I D A D E S !!!*​



¿Te has leído todos los hilos desde el principio hasta llegar a este? Me parece que Vero tendrá pronto otro cliente.


----------



## RIU

¿Qué le pasa a Swift, tanto borrar mensajes? ¿Quiere llegar a cero?


----------



## Lurrezko

RIU said:


> ¿Qué le pasa a Swift, tanto borrar mensajes? ¿Quiere llegar a cero?



Pues no lo sé, pero es como si uno hubiera estado charlando solo como un orate. En fin, no creo que empeore mi imagen.


----------



## Peterdg

RIU said:


> ¿Te has leído todos los hilos desde el principio hasta llegar a este? Me parece que Vero tendrá pronto otro cliente.


Se me habrá escapado algo en el procedimiento, pero ¿quién (o, ¿qué?) es Vero?

No he leído todos los hilos sino sí, todos los aportes en este hilo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es su psiquiatra, Peter. Sí, ya sé que sorprende. Nunca hubiera dicho que Riu necesitara una.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Pues no lo sé, pero es como si uno hubiera estado charlando solo como un orate. En fin, no creo que empeore mi imagen.


Y te iba cantando cómo le daban las horas según te dejaba en un soliloquio, y borraba y seguía borrando...


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> Es su psiquiatra, Peter. Sí, ya sé que sorprende. Nunca hubiera dicho que Riu necesitara una.


Pobrecita.


----------



## Pinairun

Jo, cómo me lo estoy pasando.


----------



## cbrena

Mécete un rato y nos vas contando algo.


----------



## duvija

Me preocupa Swift, de veras. No es muy borrador el hombre. Vaya a saber los disparates que se puso a escribir, que ni él mismo los toleró. De cabeza al diván de Vero (¿es de las de diván? o de las modernas que tienen que mostrar el feeling?).
Uh, tal vez Swift empezó una novela y no le gustó como le iba quedando. Swift, hermano, animate que aquí damos ánimos y no criticamos mucho.


----------



## swift

¿Qué pasó?


----------



## romarsan

swift said:


> ¿Qué pasó?



Jé. Ahora se hace el nuevo. 

Riu, guapo, traigo una bandejita Anda, dime donde las puedo asar, que veo que te mueves como pez en el agua por la fiesta.


----------



## Lurrezko

Déjala allí encima del espectrograma, hermosa, que está todo patas p'arriba...


----------



## blasita

RIU said:


> Pelota.



Sí, sí ... Te refieres a esto ... : yo con pelotita, ¿noooo ...?

Por cierto, lo que más me ha impactado han sido las superdescripciones de Agró y Lurrezko (al menos creo que Lurrezko fue un poco sincero con eso de 'un poco calvito').  Si es como dices, Agró, ¿estás libre?


----------



## Lurrezko

Eso, eso, evítale esa soledad: dice que solo marranadas. ¿Qué otra cosa se puede hacer solo? ¿O entendiste s*ó*lo marranadas, y de ahí el interés? Jesús, Jesús, cómo está el foro...


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Eso, eso, evítale esa soledad: dice que solo marranadas. ¿O entendiste s*ó*lo marranadas, y de ahí el interés? Jesús, Jesús, cómo está el foro...




Oye, que de eso de 'marranadas' yo no he comentado nada ...  Me gusta la gente que no alardea ... Yo me refería a lo de la altura, su enjuto cuerpo y demás ...


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, tú despista. El anuncio de Agró era muy explícito. Entre eso y el griego, se le ha colapsado el buzón, según me cuentan.


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, tú despista. El anuncio de Agró era muy explícito. Entre eso y el griego, se le ha colapsado el buzón, según me cuentan.



Ya, pero yo creo que mi pose con la pelotita vale un montón ... ¿no crees?


----------



## Lurrezko

Hombre, la cosa promete, sí. Pero el bikini que luces es blanco y no blaugrana: Agró es muy sensible a estos detalles.


----------



## blasita

Vale, entiendo. Dejémoslo en tablas: 'me', o sea yo, en bikini del Madrid y del Barça. ¿Mejor?


----------



## Agró

blasita said:


> Por cierto, lo que más me ha impactado han sido las superdescripciones de Agró y Lurrezko (al menos creo que Lurrezko fue un poco sincero con eso de 'un poco calvito').  Si es como dices, Agró, ¿estás libre?



Es como digo, quilo más o menos.
No puse nada del pelo para no dejar en mal lugar al Lurre.

Soy libre, pero no estoy libre.
(y los/las guiris que no distingan esto tan sencillo, que se fastidien)


----------



## utrerana

No se han de tener malos pensamientos ni de pensamiento, ni de obra, no de omisión... no pienso, nopienso, mente en blanco, pared, el mar, abismo... ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## blasita

Agró said:


> Soy libre, pero no estoy libre.
> (y los/las guiris que no distingan esto tan sencillo, que se fastidien)



Um ... No entienda del todo ... Pueda explicar a mi por favor?


----------



## Agró

blasita said:


> Um ... No entienda del todo ... Pueda explicar a mi por favor?



Voy a hacerte un esquema, con ayuda de mi mujer.

Ups, yatá.


----------



## Pinairun

cbrena said:


> Mécete un rato y nos vas contando algo.


En eso estoy, pero tal como están las cosas prefiero seguir de _voyeuse_


----------



## blasita

Agró said:


> Voy a hacerte un esquema, con ayuda de mi mujer.
> Ups, yatá.



Va', por diógenes ...

Un saludito.


----------



## duvija

Supongo que en algún momento yo debería agradecer la celebración de los 7mil enanitos, mudos, creo. Agradezco a los calvos (o pelados, como quieran), a los gordos, a los viejitos, a los muy jóvenes, a los bikinis, la buena comida y brebajes adecuados ... 
¿O ya se olvidaron que este hilo empezó como para mí?


----------



## cbrena

Agró said:


> Voy a hacerte un esquema, con ayuda de mi mujer.
> 
> Ups, yatá.



 



Pinairun said:


> En eso estoy, pero tal como están las cosas prefiero seguir de _voyeuse_



Entre Swift que no habla (o se arrepiente) y ahora tú que sólo miras... No mujer, anímanos la fiesta con alguna historia.


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> Supongo que en algún momento yo debería agradecer la celebración de los 7mil enanitos, mudos, creo. Agradezco a los calvos (o pelados, como quieran), a los gordos, a los viejitos, a los muy jóvenes, a los bikinis, la buena comida y brebajes adecuados ...



Pues ya era hora, maja ... Y por cierto, ¿por qué todo es masculino (que si calv_os_, gord_os_, etc.) ???


----------



## duvija

blasita said:


> Pues ya era hora, maja ... Y por cierto, ¿por qué todo es masculino (que si calv_os_, gord_os_, etc.) ???



M'hija, se sabe que calvos, gordos, viejitos, etc. son solamente hombres. Nosotras, en cambio, somos preciosas. Viva el sexismo.


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> M'hija, se sabe que calvos, gordos, viejitos, etc. son solamente hombres. Nosotras, en cambio, somos preciosas. Viva el sexismo.



¡Vivaaaaa!


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> Viva el sex(ism)o.


Hagamos un inciso.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> ¿O ya se olvidaron que este hilo empezó como para mí?



¡¡Guapa!!


----------



## cbrena

Agró said:


> Hagamos un inciso.



O refirámonos a la primera acepción de sexismo.*1. *m. Atención preponderante al sexo en cualquier aspecto de la vida.​


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> O refirámonos a la primera acepción de sexismo.*1. *m. Atención preponderante al sexo en cualquier aspecto de la vida.​



Cierto. Ahora mismo estoy destripando un pescado para rellenar, y no me lo puedo sacar de la cabeza.


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> Cierto. Ahora mismo estoy destripando un pescado para rellenar, y no me lo puedo sacar de la cabeza.



Un santo tu marido, un santo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lávate las manos, al menos.


----------



## Colchonero

Cómo habrá puesto el teclado.


----------



## cbrena

Parece que se ha pasado el teclado de largo y se ha ido a sacárselo de la cabeza.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

duvija said:


> Supongo que en algún momento yo debería agradecer la celebración de los 7mil enanitos, mudos, creo. Agradezco a los calvos (o pelados, como quieran), a los gordos, a los viejitos, a los muy jóvenes, a los bikinis, la buena comida y brebajes adecuados ...
> ¿O ya se olvidaron que este hilo empezó como para mí?



¡Qué va, mujer, ya sé que empezó para tí! Como que, por demorarme unos días, tuve que tragarme 12 páginas de malos chistes para poder poner un poco de orden en este gallinero antes de lograr llegar rendirte tu merecido homenaje. ¡Qué falta de respeto con nuestra hada madrina!

Y que nadie se llame a engaño. Todos sabemos que detrás de esa foto y ese avatar feroces, de sus suaves y delicadas palabras, y de sus intentos por hacerse pasar por monja o por querubín, se esconde un corazón de oro que nos quiere a todos por igual. Aunque, como bien dicen, parece que unos son más iguales que otros.


----------



## swift

Don Oldy, ¡qué fotaza esa y qué hermosura de copihues! Casi ni me di cuenta de que nos llamaste a todos horda de bufones.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

swift said:


> Don Oldy, ¡qué fotaza esa y qué hermosura de copihues! Casi ni me di cuenta de que nos llamaste a todos horda de bufones.



Jamás diría eso de mis amigos a sus espaldas. Sólo de cara a cara .

Sin falsa modestia, la foto es mía, y los copihues (rosados, una variedad bastante menos común que los rojos) son de mi casa en Santiago. Lo que no es fácil, porque requieren climas más fríos y húmedos, como los de los bosques de nuestro sur. Así que te agradezco doblemente el elogio.


----------



## Pinairun

cbrena said:


> Parece que se ha pasado el teclado de largo y se ha ido a sacárselo de la cabeza.



A ver. ¿No era el pescado lo que no podía sacarse de la cabeza?
Es que desde esta butaca no veo nada bien...


----------



## Vampiro

Esto de está convirtiendo en un hilo posmoderno.
_


----------



## swift

Con tintes queístas encima de todo.


----------



## duvija

Resucité este hilo porque debo escribir esto para proteger a los inocentes de este foro. Como bien saben, anduvimos por España y conocimos foreros de cuyo nombre no quiero lo de costumbre. Eran como 24 y vinieron de los 5 rincones de la Madre Patria, e incluso de Más Allá.  Trajeron a sus mujeres, novias, amantes, hijos y hasta algunos animalitos domésticos.  En pocas palabras – ya que no quiero rememorar desdichados detalles - se portaron como los colonizadores de América Latina que son, llevándonos a ver edificios y monumentos construidos con dinerillos robados de nuestro continente.  Y encima, tomaron a esta viejita gorda y buena y provocaron un desastroso espectáculo. Después de hacerme escuchar una y mil veces conciertos de guitarra flamenca y cante jondo, me emborracharon con Jerez, para luego entregarme castañuelas, subirme a una mesa y hacerme bailar y cantar esas salvajes melodías que suelen escuchar. Como estaba en minoría no pude resistirme, por lo que subí, saqué tetas y culo hacia afuera, levanté los brazos y largué un melódico quejido, todo acompañado por un ‘Y Olé’ por parte de los malditos foreros. 

Lo que no me avisaron, era que a esa altura de mi viaje por España,  me había salido ya un robusto bigote de pelos duros y blancos.  Si me lo hubieran avisado, al menos los hubiera teñido del mismo color zanahoria que luzco en el cabello, para disimular la situación. Es que mi pinza de depilar había desaparecido del sobre de plástico donde llevo mis necesidades, y fue porque ese sobre había viajado conmigo a Uruguay, donde mi hijito, sin aviso, tomó esa pinza para levantar gusanos y así alimentar a sus sapos – los que viven en una sapera -, y que siempre comen demasiado.

En fin, que todo esto sucedió debido a mi inocencia, por lo que va este aviso a los pobres que piensan pasar por ahí.  Tenemos excelentes fotos que prueban la veracidad de estos eventos (incluso una conmigo arriba de la mesa, con clavel en la boca) pero como siempre, en todas aparece mi papada en primer plano, lo que logra tapar las caras de los demás fotografiados hasta el punto de no poder ser reconocidos. 

Igual, desde aquí va mi protesta contra los que no asistieron, sobretodo una cierta figurilla que prometió venir  pero se hizo la tonta (no quiero dar el nombre, pero empieza por B) y ni recordó su promesa de participación. Eso me pasa por meterme con gentes sin sentido de responsabilidad.


----------



## swift

Sos toda una _entertainer_​, Duvi.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Qué fabulosa crónica viajera! Ordenada y sin embrollos. Entre los sapos, el nécessaire, la pinza de depilar y el jerez, te faltó contar en qué ciudad fue el agasajo, no nos dejes en ascuas.


----------



## Peón

Si, y además dechavá a la forera ausente, esa que no cumple su palabra. Es hora de que nos saquemos los antifaces de una vez, que joder!


----------



## duvija

a) Madrizzzz
b) B...


----------



## Colchonero

Muy bien la crónica, sí, pero falsa en lo esencial. ¿Viejita dulce y buena? No saben ustedes lo que aguanta la viejita. Eso sí, el sector vitivinícola de por aquí ha mejorado sus ventas sustancialmente.


----------



## blasita

¿En Madrid? Ya que no tuviste la decencia de invitar, Duvi, podrías al menos mandar una de esas fotitos, que no deben tener desperdicio.


----------



## cbrena

Ajá, así que fuiste tú, Duvi, quien me pilló las pinzas del bolso. Las fotos te las perdono, pero devuélveme las pinzas por PM, que no puedo seguir con un clavel en la boca de por vida.


----------



## swift

Además de que las lechuzas unicejas ya no están de moda...


----------



## Lurrezko

La faena que tuvimos Colchonero y servidor para subirla en volandas al avión de Iberia, arrastrando la bata de cola y renegando en yidish.


----------



## Colchonero

Foto (Ustedes lo han querido)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Colchonero said:


> Foto (Ustedes lo han querido)



Así no vale. Tu enlace me da un error 404...


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Foto (Ustedes lo han querido)


Prueba la postura de loto, gira 404º y envíala de nuevo.


----------



## swift

Es que es una imagen muy fuerte...


----------



## Colchonero

Pues eso era al principio. Luego fue peor...

(Y yo soy alguien en esta ciudad, tengo un nombre y un prestigio. Tenía, quiero decir)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Oldy Nuts said:


> Así no vale. Tu enlace me da un error 404...


Y conmigo llegamos a 808. Es un ardid del colcho para crear suspense. Es el Hitchcock de WR.


----------



## swift

Entierra tu reputación, Colch. Si se ha llegado a saber en WR, ya lo sabe media humanidad.


----------



## Colchonero

¿De verdad que no pueden verla? ¿Ni siquiera a través del nuevo enlace que puso el Ojiplático? Bueno, tal vez sea mejor así. El horror, como decía Kurtz, el horror...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Y conmigo llegamos a 808. Es un ardid del colcho para crear suspense. Es el Hitchcock de WR.



Lo que yo recibo es un _error_, no un _horror_...


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> (Y yo soy alguien en esta ciudad, tengo un nombre y un prestigio. Tenía, quiero decir)


Peor es lo mío: yo no era nadie en esta ciudad y ahora me señalan con el dedo y escucho de fondo _"¿Esa del bigote no es la que iba el otro día con Duvi?"_


----------



## Lurrezko

Con el mimo con que habíamos preparado la visita al Madrid de los Austrias, la profusa iconografía ecuestre, la degustación de productos locales adaptados a la provecta digestión de nuestra visitante. Colchonero se sabía de carrerilla la biografía de los Borbones y las efemérides de la Guerra del Francés. Y en vano, damas y caballeros, ella que si tablaos y locales de moral más que laxa... Suerte que soy barcelonés, y mi reputación ha quedado incólume.


----------



## swift

Suerte que no visitó Barcelona, querrás decir, estarían ardiendo.


----------



## Lurrezko

No quiero ni imaginarlo, amigo Swift. Entre mis vecinos, a diferencia de mi otro yo virtual, aún soy una persona de orden.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> No quiero ni imaginarlo, amigo Swift. Entre mis vecinos, a diferencia de mi otro yo virtual, aún soy una persona de orden.



Me temo que eso durará un par de meses... 

En fin, demos el esfuerzo por bien empleado. Al menos nuestra agüelis ahora ya sabe que el Zócalo está en México y que la sierra que rodea Madrid no es la Sierra Madre. ¡Híjole!


----------



## swift

Y te quejabas de mí por aquel mal chiste del Manzanares.


----------



## Colchonero

¡Chitón! No hablemos de malos chistes, por favor, no en este hilo.


----------



## cbrena

Se saben ese de...

Ah, no, mejor me voy al Café.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> La faena que tuvimos Colchonero y servidor para subirla en volandas al avión de Iberia, arrastrando la bata de cola y renegando en yidish.



Y qué descanso luego, por cierto.


----------



## swift

Era una abuelita tan arrugada, tan arrugada...

Pero no, pero no, me lo callo.


----------



## swift

Colch, a ver si aprendes a enlazar imágenes, que esa última no aparece ni invocándola con ouija.


----------



## Colchonero

AGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH

Me rindo.


----------



## swift

Ahora sí. Salen dos tipos en tanga arrecostados en sendas sillas de playa.


----------



## Colchonero

De los dos, yo soy al que le queda bien *el *tanga.


----------



## swift

Ah, ya te vi. Y tenés razón, el otro desborda carnosidades. Y tiene la cabeza muy brillante.


----------



## Colchonero

¡Sos pelao! (Duvi y sus frases inmortales)


----------



## swift

Confío en que las recogieron para que quedara testimonio de ellas...


----------



## cbrena

Con su espectrograma, ya subirá Colchonero los gráficos.


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> Con su espectrograma, ya subirá Colchonero los gráficos.



No me toques las palmas, que me conozco.


----------

